
Show HN: API for ultra-realistic text-to-speech generation - ex3ndr
https://demo.amai.io/
======
yurylifshits
The quality of the demo is very impressive. I can imagine a lot of use cases,
particularly in mobile apps. People want to consume more content from Apple
Air Pods. E.g. this can be a way to get your Twitter feed and Hacker News read
to you while running in the gym.

~~~
Pavel2d
We're finalizing an application where you can listen to any article on the
Internet.

------
ENadyr
This is good! (full disclosure, I know the founder), I've just put Amy's blog
post around founder anxiety and covid-19 reality
[https://www.foundercoach.io/blog/founder-fear-
covid-19](https://www.foundercoach.io/blog/founder-fear-covid-19) and while it
doesn't pass the Turing test, it's pretty damn good!

~~~
Pavel2d
Thanks for the comment.

